# How to Route a Large Curve



## Bshmstr (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi,

I am building a crib for my daughter, which includes a large curved piece for the "headboard" which requires an edge treatment. I have found the following bit: toolstoday.com/classical-cove-bead-router-bits.html (Timberline 400-20) which I think will do the trick although I would prefer something bigger (open to any suggestions). 



My question is about the procedure of routing the edge on the curved piece. I think I can do this similarly as I would on a straight run by letting the router base follow the curve. I have included a few screen shots from the model CAD model for the project. One contains some a representation of what i described above using some red marks. The triangle is intended to represent the router bit the line directly above the triangle is the router base and the line perpendicular the workpiece is mean to represent the router itself.

Will this method work? Can anyone provide an suggestions on how to approach it differently.Thanks for any help.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

route from the edge and not the top...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Template guidel bushings


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Ditto what Stick said; that'll work just fine.

David


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I would have thought that a bearing bit similar to this one shown would be the simple way. Whilst this one is 1/2", it would be easier using a trim router and they usually only take 1/4" bits.


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

I agree. you can also use a 1-1/2" template guide and make your template 1/2" smaller.
I've written a book on this, check it out here. https://imaginegrove.com/


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Could you post a sketch showing how you would use a template for this particular job. I'm 100% in favour of templates, in fact there are dozens of my threads showing the making and use of templates in addition to several tutorials but I can't visualise the use of one in this case.


----------



## Bshmstr (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for everyones responses so far. 

In regards to Stick's suggestion of routing on the side not the top, I guess the advantage of this would be that the bearing on the bit would be riding on the curve instead of the baseplate of the router and the bearing would be able to follow the curvature better.

I like this idea, but I think it would create a different profile on the edge than the one I posted above. The way I'm visualizing it it would basically be inverted, which might be fine.


----------

